# line and load in same pipe



## lakeveiw (Sep 29, 2009)

This may be a stupid question but is there a code issue with installing line and load in the same pipe. I have a disconnect 480v 3 phase on a wall and my guys only brought 1 pipe down the wall. Got me thinking is this ok never did it that way before. This feeds a unit in the ceiling.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

lakeveiw said:


> This may be a stupid question but is there a code issue with installing line and load in the same pipe. I have a disconnect 480v 3 phase on a wall and my guys only brought 1 pipe down the wall. Got me thinking is this ok never did it that way before. This feeds a unit in the ceiling.


 what are we discussing a service,a feeder, a branch circuit?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Line and load are typically allowed in the same pipe. You just can't have service conductors and feeders/branch circuits in the same pipe.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Line and load in the same pipe is ok aslong as they are not fused and unfused conductors in the same raceway.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

You might also have to adjust the ampacity of the conductors if you have more than 3 current carrying conductors in the pipe in accordance with 310.15(B)(2)(a).

Chris


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Line and load conductors*

Wow, I've been out too long. As long as you are not crowding the conduit and the insulation characteristics are compatible, what's the problem?


----------

